# UK Soap and Drama Discussion > Hollyoaks > General >  Jamie in the bill

## Angeltigger

Jamie who used to be in hollyosks but he died- who was dating becca and she got rid of his baby will be in the Bill tonight

----------


## Chris_2k11

He's been in it ages hasn't he?

----------


## Angeltigger

> He's been in it ages hasn't he?


Well why did no-one tell me  :Searchme:

----------


## Chris_2k11

> Well why did no-one tell me


I dunno, I might be wrong. It's just im sure i've noticed him in it before when i've been flicking through the channels...

----------


## Angeltigger

Well he is someone brother they one who is dead!!! so maybe he has been in before- but if he has been in it for a long time someone should have told me

----------


## Chris_2k11

But how did we know you wanted to know?   :Searchme:

----------


## Angeltigger

well we should tell the forum where people go like i have done here- with telling you all that jamie is it tonight

----------


## Luna

he is lance's husband who died last night

----------


## Angeltigger

so jamie is dead

----------


## Luna

> Well he is someone brother they one who is dead!!! so maybe he has been in before- but if he has been in it for a long time someone should have told me


He hasnt been a regular character only in and out

----------


## Luna

> so jamie is dead


I think he died in hollyoaks yes

----------


## Angeltigger

ok- well i don't watch the bill apart from if i read people will be in it that i like- oh i am gad that he is not a regular character, chris is just trying to scare me

----------


## Chris_2k11

> ok- well i don't watch the bill apart from if i read people will be in it that i like- oh i am gad that he is not a regular character, chris is just trying to scare me


Scare you? lmao

----------


## Angeltigger

> I think he died in hollyoaks yes


i know he died in hollyoaks as that what i said in my first post- so Jamie husband die

----------


## Angeltigger

> Scare you? lmao


trying to make out he been there a long time- He not a regular

----------


## Luna

but he has been in and out it for about a year

----------


## Angeltigger

ok- well i never knew :Crying:   :Crying:  as no-one told me

----------


## Luna

aaww hun he'll be in it for a wee while now.....well atleast until his hubby's funeral

----------


## Chris_2k11

> trying to make out he been there a long time- He not a regular


Well I didn't know he wasn't a regular! I just know that i've seen him in it a few times before.

----------


## Angeltigger

> Well I didn't know he wasn't a regular! I just know that i've seen him in it a few times before.


Ok, it not your fault

----------


## Elect-Death_13

In The Bill he was getting married to a man O_o

Did anyone cry when he left Hollyoaks? Just checkin, not like I did or anything... ._.

----------


## Angeltigger

Yes i did

----------

